# Flamingo



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Went out earlier this week and damn, I either suck at fishing now or the bite was tough out front. I did see a local guide catch a nice snook near me. 

Did not see a single redfish all day. Caught some nice trout, saw alot of tarpon rolling. While poling a murked up flat on an outgoing tide, spooked plenty of nice snook and worked the area hard but just couldnt get bit. Was throwing soft plastics around the edges of the potholes and then switched to a spoon hoping they would see it a little better, but nada.

FYI I only fished out front...maybe the backcountry is where its at..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't say I've heard one good thing about "out front" for weeks and weeks.... From my perspective we're headed for another dead zone - wish it weren't so. I normally fish the interior in fall, winter, and spring (I'm normally not out front until the end of May) so I'm only passing along second hand info - but it does come from fellow guides.....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the honest assessment gentlemen.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Can't say I've heard one good thing about "out front" for weeks and weeks.... From my perspective we're headed for another dead zone - wish it weren't so. I normally fish the interior in fall, winter, and spring (I'm normally not out front until the end of May) so I'm only passing along second hand info - but it does come from fellow guides.....


Coming from Bob that is scary. 

Jesus...can this State get any more F'd up than it already is?


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

Fished there the past few days, first time in almost a year... 
Talked to many that did not do so well, saw few fish, hooked less, and pretty much sad about this situation.
We all need to write our governor and demand that, this one of a kind habitat ( a national park none the less ) gets help and protection immediately... Mention to the governor that the fishing industry is a multi million tax revenue for the state... And let's hope the kooks in Tallahassee actually do something. Say something ! Do something ! It's takes no time to find his website and write something ! So do it ! 
God have mercy on us if we don't act !


----------



## jp08 (Feb 2, 2016)

I was out there yesterday also. The bite was definitely tough, much tougher than it was this time last year. Poled a couple of flats I am familiar with and didn't see much life. Found some rolling tarpon (small) but no takers. I only hooked into a handful of Jacks throwing soft plastics. They were fun to catch though.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Coming from Bob that is scary.
> 
> Jesus...can this State get any more F'd up than it already is?


Yep, it can, just wait till the population is 40 million.. Could not stand watching it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Still lots of fishing at Flamingo - and lots of it out front - but to the west... Yesterday, in the interior, my anglers hooked up on two big tarpon up inside a river (one of the tributaries of the Shark river) on bait. Both fish were big enough that they didn't feel the need to jump much - as they just took us to school.... At the end of the day we caught and released a 40 to 50lb goliath at the same spot (after it broke us off during the fight.... I had one of my anglers put on gloves and grab the line with balloon still attached to it for a quick handline operation -great fun!). Conditions yesterday were less than ideal with high winds (15 to 25 all day long....). The speckled trout action along the coast has been good now for weeks.... it's that time of year.

The troubles in the Park have lots and lots of blame to go around (including the folks who run the Park in my opinion...). Many players with different ideas, everyone perfectly willing to go to court to get their agenda enforced, too few taking an overall view of the various problems involved. All of us that live down here have contributed as well since south Florida could never have been developed without flood control - and flood control has diverted much of the water the Park needs over the years. All it took this time was an unusually dry year (last year) then lots of rain during this year's dry season to pretty thoroughly set us up for what's happening now.... Things are not much different up the coast where the Indian River area is in bad shape as well. Fixes will be costly and most voters aren't fishermen or particularly conservation oriented. That makes it tough on politicians who'd like to get re-elected to actually implement the corrective actions that will cost us all...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There are plenty of fish in WWB. I was out there recently and had as many shots as we could dream of at big tarpon, big snook, and even reds. I am certain I can get on the reds thick out front, but I fish a specific way to target big reds coming in from the gulf. I am sure they will show up, they typically show up late April early May. I'm going up to the mountains for a couple weeks, as soon as I get back i am hitting the park to try out front.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

WWB must be an awesome place. Water clear and hardly anyone fishing there. I would be happy with two or three tarpon shots a day.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone have an update? I'm thinking I might give flamingo a shot Saturday. Any suggestions?


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Went back out today, late start. Saw ONE redfish. Tide was high, ended up catching some trout on topwater with the falling tide. Had some snook come up at it, but just didnt commit. Spooked a monster in a pothole on the outgoing.

My usual redfish spots are empty, gone through them 4-5 times in the last month or two in hopes that they are here for summer. But NADA. These spots usually hold nice reds and big schools in summer, but they are just not there. Maybe when we really get into summer they will show up.

Got back to the marina, ready to pull the boat out and saw a huge snook next to the seawall. I don't think you are allowed to fish in the marina, so I may or may not have tossed a spoon at him. Its hard not to cast at something like that. He may or may not have nailed it. May or may not have landed it and got a picture. Funny how that works, fish all day and catch the biggest fish close to the ramp.

I do see some guides catching reds on instagram, but I am just not finding them out front...


----------

